# what kind of hap is this???



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

ok i got this little guy a little while ago his tag said Copadichromis Azureus but after looking at pic don't think hes a match... her is some pics hes still a bit small about 2 inch but coming into colour. blue head,yellow belly,and orange on fin ends. VERY atractive fish
































and my deep water hap with yellow blaze!!!!!!

i'll get a few better shots of him tommorow with a camra not my phone.

 ignore the algee on glass front. i will have a talk with my algee eaters...


----------



## GoofBoy (Jul 3, 2007)

Sub-Adult male Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef) is my guess.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

i second your "guess"


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

I think itÂ´s a Pl. johnstoni "Likoma" and the big one on the third pic looks like a Pl. electra.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

taiwan here too.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Taiwan Reef. The larger fish is definitely a Placidichromis species, but I haven't seen electras with that yellow in the dorsal and tail before.

Pl. johnstoni are just not that common in N. America (I know I haven't seen them on any of the distributors lists on the east coast), while Taiwan Reefs are very common.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

i don't think it is a taiwan reef he is thiner and longer.

this is my taiwan reef its slightly bigger than other









VS.










sorry for fuzzy pics i tried my camra this time :roll:

edit: i just thought the other guy was deep water hap with nice colours.. heres some more pics of him.(hes one of my fav fish nice colours and a nicer demenor,minds his own bussness and always making laps around the tank  )

















its hard to get a clean shot of him, hes always moving.


----------



## MalawiLover (Sep 12, 2006)

Well definitely Taiwan Reef on the little guy (definitely male too), still stumped on the other one. I want to say Pl electra, but that yellow keep me doubting. Hopefully someone who has electras can give a more educated comment


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

MalawiLover said:


> Well definitely Taiwan Reef on the little guy (definitely male too), still stumped on the other one. I want to say Pl electra, but that yellow keep me doubting. Hopefully someone who has electras can give a more educated comment


The other one is a Pl. electra. The yellow is quite common.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

ty for the help guys :thumb: so iam assuming my other taiwan reef is a female then as it is bigger yet no colour. its funny though the suspect female acts like a male can always find it chasing my red emporer. i guess i will have to wait it out. the male does not seem to be botherd by her at all.


----------



## copasetic (Nov 26, 2007)

Ya there is location varients of electra that have that yellow.. the one u think is tawain looks like ps. carbo markings but body shape might be off.. The other one is def. a tawain.


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

The big one in the pics is defiantly a P.Electra as i have one the same. I bought him because i had only ever seen the more plain coloured deep water haps before so once i saw him in the shop i snapped him up (the only one left). They are gorgeous looking fish. My one is a bit smaller than yours so i am looking forward to him growing on after looking at your pics he will be well worth the wait.

I also have a couple of young pheno's (Tanzania) and one of them has gained a speckle on his side so i am really happy lol can't wait for the rest to appear.


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

www.malawizucht.net/barsche.html

If you scroll down the page of thiswebsite you will find pics of juvi -
Protomelas Fenestratus Lupingu
These pics look the same as your fish. I don't think Taiwans have as much barring on their sides so i think its unlikely to be a Taiwan but thats just my opinion it looks a lot more like a Fenestratus.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

there is actually a fish I have seen reffered to as Placidochromis "Electra Yellow", doesn't really look too much like the one you have, but there is a yellow "variant".

here is a pic, there is also a picture in the cichlid pictorial volume 1


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

Also, I would definitely say the smaller guy is a Placidochromis Fenestratus "Taiwan Reef", one of my favorites, great color, peaceful, plus a nice white blaze down the forehead as he matures, these guys have a lot going for them!


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a link to the profiles page for the Deep Water Hap -

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1204

It is just a standared Deep water hap which has a bright yellow and a black stripe along its fin and from a diffrent location in the lake. I just thought i would try and clear up any confusion about this lovely fish.


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

Here is some more great pics of the Pl.electra  .
http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... php?ID=628


----------



## cjacob316 (Dec 4, 2008)

i've seen quite a few Pl. johnstoni around here


----------



## ash01 (Feb 24, 2008)

theswede said:


> Here is some more great pics of the Pl.electra  .
> http://www.ciklid.org/artregister/artre ... php?ID=628


Im glad somebody found good pics of this varient of Electra. Well Done. This is the same electra we both have.


----------



## sevmeera (Aug 8, 2009)

I have never seen an Electra quite like that, the yellow flush really makes it stand out, Electras that I have seen always are more subdued with the more pale , pastel blue. That is really a gorgeous fish, I wish I could find one! :thumb:


----------



## theswede (Oct 5, 2009)

ash01 said:


> theswede said:
> 
> 
> > Here is some more great pics of the Pl.electra  .
> ...


That fish is one of my oldtime favorites.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

ok so the little guy is full grown now a i belive he is a Protomelas sp. "Steveni Taiwan" (Taiwan Reef). hes about 4.5 inch now and in full colors :thumb: . the other (bigger)small on was re-homed.

















you can't tell from the pics but he has a very nice white blaze on his forhead. and my pl.electra is doing fine, he is still on of my favs in the tank!! he will brake up fights by swimming in between the 2 dueling males. his blue has faded a little as there is lots of blue in my tank and he has stayed at about 3.75-4 inches. he loves my Placidochromis sp. "Phenochilus Tanzania" and are always "crusining" the tank together.










_*thanks for all your replies and a positive id keep up the good work*_ :fish:

mike.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

It appears as though you are likely correct in your ID. The only issue I have is that the barring isn't what one would expect for a Taiwan Reef, on either specimen. Given the shape and the colouration, it is probable that this is either due to hormoning, or a lack of breeding selection. Also possible, but less probable is hybridization a couple of generations ago. I would call it a Taiwan Reef, but probably wouldn't breed it, due to the barring that isn't consistant with what we expect.


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

I am wondering if it really is a Taiwan Reef cichlid... I have, and am breeding Taiwan Reef cichlids and that fish looks nothing like one. The younger fish that I have look just like the adult females do, gray with dark gray vertical bars and a marroon stripe on the dorsal fin. Some of them are beginning to get the blue head of the male. I just personally do not think that fish is a Taiwan Reef Cichlid... I can send some pics of the adult pair I have if you would like to see...

-Amanda


----------



## amakayov (Sep 2, 2010)

I lied, now that I see the pics he is definately a Taiwan Reef... younger though, he really confused me, mine look nothing like that...


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

Fogelhund said:


> Given the shape and the colouration, it is probable that this is either due to hormoning, or a lack of breeding selection. the barring that isn't consistant with what we expect.


i agree most likly hormoned. he will not be breed, as he will be staying in my all male tank.


----------



## Gibbs (Apr 21, 2008)

Yes I was correct


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

fish look pretty good all grown up now. i agree that the barrings on the tawain reef are off, but still a great fish for a male show tank.


----------



## mmz3 (Sep 7, 2009)

having problems with this T-reef cross ne thoughts on it would be helpfull
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/phpBB/view ... highlight=


----------

